# ABT Wheels



## jamesy1010 (Feb 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase for a good price ABT AR Wheels in the US? I like the 22inch Wheels.
Is the correct tire size 295/30/22? I have 20 inch factor wheels.


----------

